# Neu im Thema Feedern



## Unruhestifter (15. September 2010)

Hallo leute, 
Wie ihr ja Sicherlich in meinem "Gute Kombi Thread " gelesen habt, habe ich mir eine Feeder ausrüstung zugelegt mit Freilaufrolle.
Da ich aber allgemeinhin, in sachen Angeln noch nocht all zu sehr bewandert bin , und Speziell vom Feedern so gut wie nix weis , Brauche ich etwas eure Unterstützung.
Am samstag wollen wir nach Ahlen an den Kinzig Stausee Fahren, aber ich will auch Hin und wieder mal an nem Fluss Feedern.
Was würdet ihr für Körbe Empfehlen? Es gibt ja diese quasi "dosen" wo nur löcher drinne sind, für maden. Kann man die auch für Futtermixe Verwenden?
Wie Groß sollten diese Drahtkörbe ausfallen? Was würdet ihr für Montagen Binden für den Futterkorb? Habe schon etwas von so einer Seitenarm- Montage gehört, wo der Futterkorb an einer Parrallel schnurr verläuft und so der Fisch Problemlos abziehen kann bis er eben an den knoten kommt und sich somit evtl sogar selber hakt. wie bindet man die?
und jetzt ganz wichtig.
Was würdet ihr für Futter empfehlen?
Ich habe vor, damit allgemein weisfisch zu beangeln. Also mir egal was da kommt  Freue mich über alles.
Seis nun Brasse oder Rotfeder oder Rotauge , Karpfen auch gerne 

Freue mich schon sehr auf Eure Tipps.

Mfg Nico







http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=395811


----------



## Daniel78 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Hallo,

welchen Futterkorb du wählst (Gewicht) hängt natürlich von dem WG deiner Rute ab. Am besten fährst du, wenn du einen aus Metal nimmst. Hat den Vorteil, dass du die Maden mit ins Futter einmischen kannst und diese sich dann langsam am Futterplatz verteilen. 

Zum Futter. Es gibt im Angelladen oder Baumärkten fertiges Futter, welches für verschiedene Zielfische geeignet ist. Kostet meist um die 3-4 € pro Kilo.

Montage siehe hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Geht nicht nur für Barben, auch für alle anderen Fische beim Feedern!


----------



## NickAdams (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Da du eh schon eine Freilaufrolle dran hast, kannst du auch ein Stück hinter dem Casting Boom (ca. 1,5 bis 2 Meter) einen Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur knoten. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du feedern kannst und die Rutenspitze beobachtest, aber falls du mal müde wirst, kannst du einfach den Freilauf aufmachen und die Rute ablegen. Der Fisch hakt sich dann bei Futterkörben ab 50gr. von beim Abziehen von selbst.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Unruhestifter (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

wow super danke für die tips 
den Sea boom habe ich ja ganz vergessen.
die Rute kann ein Wurfgewicht bis 140 gramm steht drauf.

aber wegen futter meinte ich welche marke explizit.
wer hat womit gute erfahrungen gemacht? weil so wie man liest gibt es da ja zig unterschiede.

und wie mischt man so futter an? 

geht es denn eigentlich auch, dass ich so einen madenkorb nehme und einfach nur maden rein mache ? oder muss man denn futter dazu machen?

vielen dank


----------



## Daniel78 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Nimm nen Futterkorb mit ca. 20g - 40g plus Futter ist das ffür diese Rute kein Problem.

Beim Futter gibt es paar Unterschiede, was die Geschmacks- / Geruchsrichtung angeht. Z.b. Vanille für Karpfen. Für Fließgewässer oder Seen, steht aber auch auf den PAckungen drauf. Die Anmischung ist denkbar einfach. Machs am Anfang einfach so wie es auf der Packung steht, wenn das gelingt kannst du auch variieren. Sprich etwas nasser oder trockener mischen, je nach Gewässer. Die Maden, Tauwurm/ Mistwurmstücke ruhig mit ins Futter mischen, das gibt Aroma. 

Nur Madenkorb geht auch, habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert, werde ich  wohl auch nicht, da die o.g. Mischung recht gut funktioniert. Karpfen, Brassen, Rotfedern selbst Aale kommen da an die Futterstelle.


----------



## Unruhestifter (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

also habe mir heute ein paar sachen geholt.

ein all-arround futter, plus vanille aroma.
insgesamt erstmal 6 futterkörbchen, 3 a' 40 gramm 3 a' 25 gramm.
und 2 so madendinger.

nur für den futtereimer mit sieb von team mosella wollte ich halt keine 27 euro ausgeben, also habe ich mir im kauffland mal eben 2 relativ große schüsseln geholt. denke das sollte auch gehen. sieb wird schon irgendwer dabei haben am samstag :-D wenn ned , muss ich halt gut mischen.
nur ein prob. auf der futtertüte steht nicht sooooo genau wie man das futter anmischen soll.


----------



## Daniel78 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Klingt soweit gut. 27€ für nen Eimer und Sieb?!? Die spinnen doch!!! Kaufland haste richtig gemacht. Die Siebgeschichte wird auch etwas überbewertet! Ordentlich mit der Hand durchmengen und die Klumpen verreiben geht auch. Mit nem Sieb wird es feiner ok, muss aber nicht sein. Was steht denn auf der Packung? Meistens sind es 100 bis 200 ml Wasser auf 1 KG Futter. Wasser rein durchrühren 15 - 20 min quellen lassen und dann nochmal ordentlich durchmengen. Entweder durch Sieb oder zwischen den Händen zerreiben.


----------



## Unruhestifter (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

joa der eimer sollte von team mosella sein mit nem einsatz und deckel ....war auch echt groß und massiv der eimer aber trotzdem mir zu viel geld 
also das futter, ist scheinbar ein belgisches produkt ......
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9k3XzNKFqgk/SwPifBkaUGI/AAAAAAAAAt8/bwQuYC_dqsI/s1600/023+RECORD+DUO-SILVER+%26+GOLD.jpg
das rechte ist es.
habe für die 2 kg 4 euro bezahlt.
denke das ist ok.


----------



## Tricast (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Die Marke v.d.Eynde ist TOP! Und Du hast dir ein Rotaugenfutter gekauft.
Halbe Tüte Futter in einen Eimer oder Schüssel geben (möglichst großer Durchmesser - ist dann einfacher zu mischen) und langsam und vorsichtig Wasser unter ständigem rühren dazugeben. Mit festem Druck sollte das Futter zusammenhalten. Nach geraumer Zeit - 20 min. - Futter wieder testen und gegebenenfalls noch etwas Wasser dazugeben. Den Lockstoff, sofern flüssig mit ins Wasser geben, als Pulver ins trockene Futter unterrühren.
Für den Anfang sollte 1kg Futter reichen für 3 Stunden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Daniel78 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Na dann ab ans Wasser und die Bilder nicht vergessen! #6


----------



## heinmama (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Hallo,

da mein Sohn auch gerne feedert, mache ich immer folgende Mischung:

Biscuitmehl, Kokosflocken, Paniermehl, zum Mischen nehme ich immer Dosen mais und vorgekochten eingefrorenen Hanfsaat. Vanillezucker und Kakao dazu zum Abdunkeln. 

Klappte bis jetzt immer ganz gut#6#6#6.

Gr. 
Heinmama


----------



## Daniel78 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da mein Sohn auch gerne feedert, mache ich immer folgende Mischung:
> 
> ...




Auf was gehst du mit dieser Mischung? Klingt recht süß, Karpfen?


----------



## Unruhestifter (19. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

also bilder habe ich jetzt keine gemacht, aber wir waren ja gestern mim verein in Ahlen am Stausee ( Main Kinzig Kreis) und ich habe dort sogar den 3 ten platz gemacht mit 400 gramm :-D
Habe nicht genau gezählt , waren aber um die 14 Rotaugen.
und ich habs noch relativ locker angehen lassen, und habe vor ort erstmal mein futter gemischt, und meine Ruten zusammen gebaut.
Geangelt wurde von 14 bis 19 uhr.
und zu meiner verteidigung :-D das ist ein all-arround futter ( steht zumindest drauf ) 
und es wurde NICHTS anderes gefangen als : Rotaugen ; Evtl mal ein Kaulbarsch; EIN einziger Flussbarsch , und eine einzige forelle.
war aber sehr lustig und ich glaube, ans Feedern könnte ich mich gewöhnen.


----------



## bream94 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

ich kann die Montage mit dem Boom nicht leiden, da verheddert sich bei mir alles immer...Mit ner Schlaufenmontage hab ich wneiger Probleme,ich kann dir nur eine Schlaufenmontage empfehlen


----------



## heinmama (19. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*



Daniel78 schrieb:


> Auf was gehst du mit dieser Mischung? Klingt recht süß, Karpfen?



Ja, der Zielfisch Karpfen, wobei als Nebenfang auch Brasse und Schlei beißen.:q:q

GR.

Heinmama


----------



## Somkejumper (19. September 2010)

*AW: Neu im Thema Feedern*

Ich strecke die Fertigmichung immer mit einem Kilo Paniermehl und fange sehr gut meine Fische. Mit nur 49 cent habe ich dann 2Kg Futter und kann dementsprechend länger angeln.


----------

